# Supernatural/ Smallville Theme Tank



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

So, as some of you know I currently have 2 week old Fry. Once they are old enough one will be going to my younger (15) brother.. I was going to get a spongebob tank or something but apparently he isn't into that anymore (I keep thinking he's younger then he is), SO, he REALLY likes *Supernatural* and *Smallville*..
I am thinking about getting him a nice square or rectangle plastic tank. Unsure on size at the moment as my brother lives with my mum so i'll have to ask her. Will probably only be allowed a 4L. If you know of any good square/ rectangle tanks please let me know?!!
Does anyone have any ideas/ thoughts/ suggestions you could give me to get a nice Supernatural/ Smallville theme?
I want my brothers tank theme to include gravel, a background, ornaments and maybe a plant or 2 (as I know Betta love them)...
I am thinking atm that I will choose a picture that my brother like print and laminate it and use that as the background..
PLEASE, if you have any ideas/ thoughts/ suggestions post a comment or pm me.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

This tank has a sci-fi kinda look 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11418815#prodTab1


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

thanx vilmarisv..
Would that be an LED light or something making it look like that?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, here's what it says: "Special color-enhancing LEDs cast a fluorescent glow on fish, particularly in low-light environments"
Click on "More Details"
It seems it's a 2 galon!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

ohhhh... sorry and thank you.. this is cool 
I love shopping for tanks (just hate when theyre not for me lol)
I will ask my mum if she thinks he would like it


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/9-x-Fish...990879?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item2568336ddf

Would this be ok to use with a Betta?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They look to be safe to use in aquariums. I'm concerned about the spiky ones, they might shred your betta's fins.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

You can't really ever know with plants unless you run pantyhose over them. Silk or plastic, I have seen both be just fine and both tear fins to shreds.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

well they are only $10.. so i was thinking I would buy them and pantyhose them any that snag I would chuck or let my little sister use to play with her barbies.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

so it has proven that this idea is a little hard since there arent really any ornaments that will fit the idea, so my mum has suggested to go with a skull/ dragon theme instead... i always aim too high.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, I'm a HUGE Supernatural fan, I suggest finding something that has a kind of pentagram on it, maybe a small gun, tombstone and OH! a replica of the Impala!!! Lol! Maybe as a tank background you could draw on a big paper all those protection symbols they have on the show or a Devil's trap and put it on the back of the tank.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Massive SPN fan here as well!!! All of my pet rats are named after characters, my first two were identical brothers named Sam and Dean lol I now have Bobby, Ash, and Loki. Lost Chuck and Cas. Anyways, I have been wanting to do a SPN tank since forever. I am thinking of getting vinal decals made for the outside and a dark interior with an Impala replica in a dark setting. 

Hubby is a huge Smallville fan, red and blue theme with yellow added for color would he a good start.


----------



## Ksiezniczka (May 23, 2011)

Also a Supernatural fan, I'd second the idea of finding something with a pentagram design on it, or the anti-posession design both Sam and Dean have tattooed on them. Or you can custom make a gravestone or two with the names of characters on the show who have died, as long as the paint is sealed with a tank-safe sealant.

Also, most tanks have an area behind them to put pictures, like a sort of desktop background but for fish tanks. Use that to your advantage!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

You could print out a screencap of a background of one of the shows for your tank background! =]

I suggest the car idea as well.

For a smallville theme you could always print a picture of the city skyline and try to find a few sky scrapers that are aquarium safe. =]


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

The main reason I am thinking the Supernatural/ Smallville ideas would be too hard is because I am not sure what I can amd cannot use that would be aquarium safe. I dont even think I can get aquarium glue near me..
Thank you everyone for you thoughts and suggestions. Good to see we all have good taste in TV shows 
Anymore suggestions/ thoughts are VERY much welcome. I have about 1 month to get my butt into gear and get all the stuff.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok so I am definetly going with the Smallville theme now as I have found out that's what he loves 
The fish will be red (should be as both parents are) so I am thinking that should be the only red in the tank so he stands out more? Good Idea? Your thoughts?
I am thinking a nice background of the town or something as I think it would scare the Betta to have a background with people on it.

Also I was thinking about making and using this in my tank. Has anyone else on here come across this and made it? If so, is it ok to use? Otherwise has anyone on here made their own that works good?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZfi40v2O0k


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

i have to post here, because i'm a huge SPN fan too. haha  though i'm not sure what kind of decor you would use for a tank. but a background sounds nice.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I got my brother his tank today. I ended up getting an 8L tank, I dont think my mum will mind but it comes with it's own filter and an inbuild light in the lid and I have a heater for it too. Just have to try figure out decor now. I found a few pictures I like the idea of using for a background but cannot decide.
I will post them in a minute and I would like everyone to tell me what they think.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

*Backgrounds??*

So these are the best backgrounds I could find. I do not know which of them would be the best to use. I am worried the ones with the people on them would scare the fish? Also, I was thinking a darker background as I think the fish will be fairly red and wanted it to stand out well. Not sure if i should make the tank too dark but. What do yous think? 
Which background?


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

So I got my Brothers tank yesterday. I ended up getting an 8L tank. It is glass with a proper lid and inbuild light. It also has a filter and came with gravel, an ornament and a DVD on how to set up the tank.. It was $50 but that's ok. He is not getting it for another 2 months, but I was wondering, should I rinse everything now? Do I need to cycle it before I put his fish in it?

Still waiting on everyones thoughts of background. I think I am choosing between the first and the last


----------



## TheCraftyGeek (Nov 4, 2011)

That first background would be awesome with a bright red fish! 
Be sure to take pics of your finished tank!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah well that's what I was thinking. I won't be done for another 2 months but I will let you all see it once it's done. I am thinking dark blue gravel?!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Gloria said:


> Ok so I am definetly going with the Smallville theme now as I have found out that's what he loves
> The fish will be red (should be as both parents are) so I am thinking that should be the only red in the tank so he stands out more? Good Idea? Your thoughts?
> I am thinking a nice background of the town or something as I think it would scare the Betta to have a background with people on it.
> 
> ...


PLEASE DON'T!!
Those twist ties are a very bad idea :frustrated:
They will rust and release toxins into the water.
You could use fish line to tie up the ends of the mesh and maybe some aquarium sealant to attach the suction cup to the mesh.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you vil. I didn't buy any of the stuff to make it as i wanted to see what others thought of it. I sure as heck do not want any of my fish to suffer. I will look into getting aquarium sealant.
Thank you.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

AQ sealant it's actually something you might find yourself using in a lot of projects. I made a cave for my fish using river rocks and sealant. 
About the rust... even those "betta leaf hammocks" sold at the LPS get rusty. There's a wire that ataches the leaf to the suction cup. I actually think they don't sell them anymore bc I haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh ok.. Well I dont know how successful ill be in finding some. But I found this:
http://www.selleys.com.au/sealants/silicone/glass
It says it is safe to use of aquarium construction. Is this ok?


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> AQ sealant it's actually something you might find yourself using in a lot of projects. I made a cave for my fish using river rocks and sealant.
> About the rust... even those "betta leaf hammocks" sold at the LPS get rusty. There's a wire that ataches the leaf to the suction cup. I actually think they don't sell them anymore bc I haven't seen them in a while.


i know that my local petsmart still sells those zoomed hammocks. the wire just allows you to bend the leaf to a shape you like. i have two. for the first one, i covered the whole wire and the base of the leaf with sealant. for my second, i took the wire out, but there was still some at the base, so i just covered the base in sealant. 

some say that the leaf falls out of the suction cup, but honestly, if you push it hard enough into the opening, it should stay in. just some fyi, if you want to buy those and don't mind fiddling with some sealant.  i think it's a great idea, just some poor execution by zoomed.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

So just wondering. There are another 7-8 weeks before I am going to give my brother his tank and fish...
I am just wanting some help with the tank. I think it would be very boring to get a new tank and have to wait days - weeks before being able to put the fish in it.. Do I need to cycle the tank before I put his fish in? If so, how long for does it need to cycle before I can add the fish? The tank is only an 8L tank..
If I do not need to cycle the tank, how long before I put the fish in should I have it set up. A week?
There are probably more questions for me to ask but I cannot think of any right now 
Thanx in advance for any and all help/ advice!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

So I now only have 6-7 weeks until I give my brother his tank and fish.
I have the tank, filter and gravel.
Since the tank is a 2g tank, do I need to cycle it and if so, how long for. Should I cycle it with the gravel and plants/ ornaments in it?


----------

